# PTO Shaft



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

I bough a 3pt post hole digger. Tried to use but the PTO shaft is frozen and won't slide.. I guess been sitting longer than I realized. Any ideas the best way to get apart?


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Bluetick1955 said:


> I bough a 3pt post hole digger. Tried to use but the PTO shaft is frozen and won't slide.. I guess been sitting longer than I realized. Any ideas the best way to get apart?


I am going to ask the dumb or might I say obvious question first.............is it new? If so, warranty for sure. If not, did it turn any or not at all from the get go?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First, check to make sure there isn't a roll-pin or bolt holding it.
If that's ok, try spraying it with PB Blaster,and tapping it in/out,lightly.
Can you post pics of it?
It helps to actually see what it looks like.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

I misunderstood the issue (read it too fast). The shaft is stuck I see. Any breakfree type lubricant I would assume. I tend not to use WD-40 because I just don't like it. But if that is all you have like most it may work to get it loosen. I use silicone lubes mainly. 

Maybe even use a ball pein hammer to lightly tap the sides of the shaft after saturating the area with a breakfree style lube. Then work it with your hands to free.

Good luck.


----------

